# Dangerous Breed Ban



## KristinEnn (Oct 2, 2008)

So I found a list from 2007 stating that German Sheperds were the "3rd most dangerous dog" 
I was just watching our local news in Seattle today and they are working to Ban dangerous breeds of dogs. 

So I looked it up... and found what the breeds are they are trying to Ban in areas of King County. 

The main page says 
"We wouldnt allow fighting dogs in our homes.. Why allow them in our parks and neihborhoods? "
then it goes on to say
fighting breeds ::
Breeds Defined as Fighting Breeds
Akita, American Pit-Bull Terrier, American Staffordshire Terrier, Bull Terrier, Staffordshire Bull Terrier, Cane Corso, Dogo Argentino, Dogue de Bordeaux, Juvasz, Presa Canario and Tosa Inu. 

Note:
Powerful and potentially dangerous dogs such as Rottweilers, German Shepherds, Dobermann’s, Boxer’s and other “working” breeds are specifically excluded from this definition, because our aim is to eliminate dogs bred to fight; not herders, or guard-dogs. Fighting breeds are those dogs which have historically been bred for fighting other dogs or other animals, such as bull-baiting and bear-baiting. 


So that was nice to know.. they are OK for now with GSDs. But people like this make me so mad. 

So my question is.. so if someone happens to own a pitbull that is freindly are they going to fine them? and what if they dont get rid of them? what will they do with them? put them down???!?!? Just because of some idiot dog owners we now have to punish the breed? That is rediculous to me. 
My roommate had a pitbull named Angel she was the most gentle dog I have ever met. 

I guess the reason i am agree is if they are so ok to ban these breeds. What says they wont attempt the herding breeds. Makes me so mad!


----------



## GSDTrain (Apr 21, 2008)

some things just dpn't make sense some times....


----------



## GSDOwner2008 (Jan 19, 2008)

Does Seattle have a need for herding/working dogs? Therapy dogs, guide/seeing eye dogs? If not, then they just might do it later on down the road. Doesn't mean they will, but it doesn't mean they won't. Laws like this make me mad as well.


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

If that was supposed to be Kuvasz, they are NOT a fighting breed. They are a livestock Guardian breed.

Meant to add ... if they can't even define breeds correctly how are they going to IDENTIFY them???


----------



## Daisy1986 (Jul 9, 2008)

I do not agree with banning a whole breed. The little dog on the little rascels was a pit. That is what I think of when I hear the breed name. Not the idiots that fight them. I am not familar with some of the breeds mentioned. Still I have never met a bad dog, just really bad owners!

That is a need for a people law, not a ban the DOG law.


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

Akita - The Akita's ancestors were dogs used by matagi for hunting Asian Black Bears. These dogs, usually called matagi inu, were not as large as modern Akita dogs. Many of these dogs were used as guard dogs.

Nope - no fighting.

Dogue de Bordeaux - The breed has been utilized in many different forms, from using their brawn to pull carts or haul heavy objects, to guarding flocks and used to protect castles of the European elite.

Nope - no fighting.


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

Ok, just saw their note about what "fighting" breeds are.

So I guess all those people that have pet bears and bulls at home are worried about a dog attacking their pets???


----------



## Mandalay (Apr 21, 2008)

The only dog I have ever been bitten by (besides Mandalays mouthiness when she was younger) was s Lhasa Apso...Now THATS a breed that should be banned!!









I say we ban owners, not the dogs.


----------



## Daisy1986 (Jul 9, 2008)

Mandalay,







I am sure you meant bad owners, not just owners, right, Don't ban me....pleaasee!









That just made me giggle, I knew what you meant.


----------



## SouthernThistle (Nov 16, 2005)

> Originally Posted By: IluvmyBellaNKahn
> "We wouldnt allow fighting dogs in our homes.. Why allow them in our parks and neihborhoods? "


That angers me on so many levels. 

With this same skewed thought process, wouldn't that mean that dogs bred to herd sheep should ONLY be on farms with sheep and not housedogs?


----------



## Reik's mom (Dec 9, 2002)

There is already a Pit Bull ban in Ontario.. It scares me to think what breed is next??


----------



## Daisy1986 (Jul 9, 2008)

There are Pit Bull bans in several cities in Kansas. They are working on MO. 

Because a man was horriblly attacked by 3 pits that someone had abandoned in a house for a while, the handy man was unaware, let them out of this rental property, the were hopping mad (i would be to) and went after the first thing they saw a man jogging. I feel for the man. 

But hey now they want to ban the whole breed, even mixes!


----------



## SouthernThistle (Nov 16, 2005)

Isn't that how fighters prepare their dogs for fighting? They starve them so that the dogs are driven mad with hunger? :\

That's what Animal Cops always shows.

(What BSL does)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mBus4GGsyb4


----------



## CookieTN (Sep 14, 2008)

Breed bans of any kind make me angry.

















> Quote:"We wouldnt allow fighting dogs in our homes.. Why allow them in our parks and neihborhoods? "


I *would* allow any well-behaved dog, regardless of breed, into my house. It could be a Pit Bull, Boxer, any breed of dog, so long as that particular dog was well-behaved.
I was bitten by a German Shepherd on the leg three times (by the same dog), but (obviously) I still love the breed. Any dog of any breed can be dangerous when paired with an irresponsible owner.


----------



## CindyM (Mar 20, 2007)

You know how there's just some things that totally get under your skin? BSL is one of those things for me. 

October 25 (Saturday) is Pit Bull awareness day. I don't have any pitbulls but I have changed my instant messenger status and myspace message to "October 25 (Saturday) is Pit Bull awareness day!!" and I have already had four people have responded with things like, "pitbulls are so aggressive". I explain the point of the day, and for the most part all four of them will at least think twice and maybe not stereo type so quickly.

I am scared, really scared for my german shepherd, because they are ripping dogs out of peoples homes and killing them now. I have no doubt german shepherds will be next, or soon. 










Here's a link to a cute anti-bsl video a friend made of all of our dogs, Pepsi is in there somewhere









http://vids.myspace.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=vids.individual&videoid=5005957


----------



## CindyM (Mar 20, 2007)

I forgot to add... like a breed ban is really going to do anything to stop dog fighting. Get Real.


----------



## kootenaydogs (Feb 5, 2008)

Have a look at this study. You won't believe which breeds are really the most dangerous.

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/newstopi...ssive-dogs.html

Having had three dachsies over the course of my life, I can say that they are scrappy, feisty little dogs. My male especially would just as soon bite first and ask questions later. He was easily the most dangerous dog I've ever had.


----------



## CookieTN (Sep 14, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: CindyMI forgot to add... like a breed ban is really going to do anything to stop dog fighting. Get Real.


Exactly. Making it illegal won't stop criminals from doing it, but it will stop responsible owners from having the pleasure of owning that breed.
GSDs were targetted in the past, but they may be targetted again. I hope not...
It is my personal opinion that they eventually want all domestic animals gone, then perhaps people. (insert scared emoticon here) I know, that last part sounds crazy...


----------



## Ammit (Oct 23, 2008)

This makes me so furious. We have no breed bans here but our homeowners insurance can dictate the breed of dog we can own. 

I got a new company last Tuesday and as long as they meet our dog and determine she isn't vicious then it's ok. 
Well that's better than nothing I guess. Plus our adjuster breeds GSD's so that helps our case. 
I was bitten as a child by a German Shepherd but that in no way makes me fear the breed just that dog. I wish more people had common sense.


----------



## CindyM (Mar 20, 2007)

We have to pay extra homeowners insurance for having a german shepherd. I believe it is a county (maybe state?) law, but I could be wrong.

Look at this, I love it!!!

Top 10 Most Dangerous Breeds


http://www.dogpolitics.com/my_weblog/2006/02/top_10_most_dan.html

10. Criminal Dog Owners - They vary in size, shape, color and creed.


----------



## CookieTN (Sep 14, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: CindyMWe have to pay extra homeowners insurance for having a german shepherd. I believe it is a county (maybe state?) law, but I could be wrong.
> 
> Look at this, I love it!!!
> 
> ...


Oh yes, I just love that article!!!!! Although some of the comments the author received made me simply furious.


----------



## rjvamp (Aug 23, 2008)

The netherlands reversed their ban when they realized it did nothing to stop the problem of dog bites.


----------



## Kay13411 (Jul 24, 2003)

> Originally Posted By: MandalayThe only dog I have ever been bitten by (besides Mandalays mouthiness when she was younger) was s Lhasa Apso...Now THATS a breed that should be banned!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This is so true, the little breeds are the most difficult... I have always hated when called in by the vet to restrain a small dog.


----------

